# Garmin GPS Setup



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

I did a search on GPS and Garmin and didn't find much, so I figured I'd ask you blokes if you had a decent setup. I have a Nuvi 650 and one of those beanbag things I have to haul out every time I want to use the freakin' thing. It looks like sheit and I'd like something a little more permanent. I'm not sure where to place it and I was wondering if any of you had permanent mounts. I'm very curious where you mounted it as well. If you have pictures, that would be great.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Well, I have a tomtom and it has a suction cup that attaches to the window. It also came with a round disk with 2 sided tape that enables you to affix it to the dash or vertically on the dash. If your GPS has a suction cup for mounting on the window..... perhaps finding a small round flat smooth disk just big enough to affix the unit on, apply some 2 sided tape to it and find a spot on the dash, or prop the unit up behind the shifter where the little cubbyhole is.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My garmin has the round disk and suction cup mounting too. Staples sells the mounting hardware in kit form.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

JHP has nice GPS bezels you can buy to mount it under the radio. They sell pre-cut onese for certain models and blanks you can cut to match your specific unit. Makes it slightly less portable but still not that bad.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I would recommend removing the holder from the window when or at least removing the GPS when you are gone as it advertises you have a GPS...nothing says steal me like the mount visible from the window...
Bill


----------

